# taking 2 dogs to one show



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A crate for each dog, definitely. My older two never use a crate in the house anymore, but always do in the car and at shows.

If they don't try to escape from a crate, soft crates are great for crates that red to be moved frequently. If they will try to claw at the mesh doors though, then the folding wire crates are the next best choice


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I will use 1 crate for classes sometimes for 2 dogs; for instance when I train agility I might need to haul the crates so it is easier to have Faelan & Towhee in one crate. 

For shows and anytime we will be there for awhile, each dog has their own crate so that they have personal space. I have tried ExPens but prefer individual crates – they are more secure and one dog doesn’t get to hog the blankies and toys.

How I setup up is:
Arriving on site I will check in and see where everything is located and usually use the ladies room.
Next I go back to my Xterra and unload the crates, water, bowls, bags etc and set up while the dogs are still in the Xterra with the windows open.
Next step is to get the dogs out of the Xterra, usually 2 at a time although I have taken all 4 out at once and they get walk abouts and potties – then we head to the crating area and they all get into their crates. Windows are usually mostly closed at this point.

One dog at a time gets warmed up and ready to run/work.

How I break down :
The dogs are walked a final time and taken back to the Xterra and loaded in, windows are opened and A/C is switched on if needed.
Then the crates etc are reloaded into the Xterra and everything is packed away.

What you will need 
Ground Cover/Tarp
Solar Blankets
Crates (I like the PetCo wire ones - light but sturdy)
Water Bowls & way to clip on crates
Crate blankies/liners/ towels or something to pad


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I just did this last week, and I got two soft crates for the purpose. Since my dogs don't try to claw their way out, soft crates are OK, and the ones I got fold up really fast and go in a big flat bag I can sling over my shoulder. So I can basically carry all the equipment at once.

Like Sunrise, I check out the spot I want to put my stuff, then go back to the car to get the crates and set them up, then go back to the car get the dogs and any other stuff I need.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, and you never seem to be done ordering things!

I have bamboo type ground covers, outdoor carpeting, solar blankets etc but I just received a confirmation that stated unless we have TARPS, we will not be able to crate indoors at an upcoming agility trial - with TARPS capitialized at least 2 times so off I went to Amazon to order a TARP.... so now I will have a utilitarian blue TARP added to my trial 'stuff'


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The show I was at last weekend did not allow x-pens.

The breeder that I helped at that show, brought a total of 6 crates for 3 dogs. She had her van with the airline style crates secured in the back, then she had folding wire crates to bring into the show. If you had have the room and the money, they seemed to be the safest way to do things.

I also helped her juggle her dogs while she was in the ring and when she was packing all her stuff and dogs up.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

For most of the shows around here they are on a ground floor so I use my handy little red wagon to haul both metal kennels in,with my chair, covers for the crates,show bag, articles, water pails, water, ground cover if needed. One place requires a mat below the crates and the chairs. But LOVE my wagon..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> The breeder that I helped at that show, brought a total of 6 crates for 3 dogs. She had her van with the airline style crates secured in the back, then she had folding wire crates to bring into the show. If you had have the room and the money, they seemed to be the safest way to do .


Oh yes, all my dogs travel with two crates, one for the van and one for the show. Those that need to be in a crate in the hotel travel with a third crate for that. So currently, if I have my three dogs with me at a show, I have seven crates with me.

Is this for agility or obedience? At least in this area, I find agility more flexible about what you can use like expens. Obedience trials usually have less crating space and therefore often do not allow expens


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I haven't done any actual shows with 2 yet.... but fun matches with Jacks and Bertie - I just bring 1 crate. I'm not going to leave my dogs anywhere at a location while I go wandering around, so having multiple crates is unnecessary. 

My instructor has been very kind to encourage me to bring Bertie to Jacks' classes so he can learn to be good and quiet in the crate. Yesterday especially, was the first time since he was 5 months old that he didn't have a tantrum in the crate watching ME training his big brother. 

When I arrive at the location for a fun match, I generally leave the dogs in the car while I grab the crate and training bag from my trunk and head in to get setup. Then I bring the dogs in. 

Leaving, dogs are taken out to the car first and then I go back to grab my stuff.

I would handle dog shows the same way.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Oh, and you never seem to be done ordering things!
> 
> I have bamboo type ground covers, outdoor carpeting, solar blankets etc but I just received a confirmation that stated unless we have TARPS, we will not be able to crate indoors at an upcoming agility trial - with TARPS capitialized at least 2 times so off I went to Amazon to order a TARP.... so now I will have a utilitarian blue TARP added to my trial 'stuff'


First of all this is a great thread, thanks MaureenM for starting it. And I appreciate hearing how you all handle logistics and make it all work. 

I really appreciate hearing some of the things you use that you can't do without. (I'm going to price a solar blanket - I'd forgotten at my last field session that I definitely need one, thanks for the reminder)

Anyone else have ideas for stuff out of the ordinary that people who haven't been doing this for years might not realize that they need? BTW, what are they going to make you do with the tarp? Ground cover?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Not strictly necessary I guess, but because I always have at least 2 crates, sometimes 4 crates, in my Xterra I use old blankets between them to prevent them becoming entangled.

Clips and/or bungees for attaching the solar blankets to the vehicles or crates.

I use separate training bags with various levels that are kept in my vehicle; that way I never get to a show missing say gloves or a dumbbell. 

Coolers for ice & fans if you show in the heat. A lot of people use spray bottles to spritz the dog for cooling - this would be the groin area and feet - spritzing the coat is not so useful. Many shows in my area have kiddie pools so you might want to load towels if you have a vehicle that doesn't advertise the ability to hose it clean LOL (Xterra)

A chair for you and I usually carry an extra,


ETA: The TARP (sorry, had to capitalize it again  ) will be used to protect the artificial turf in the dome. I usually use a blanket or ground cover but perhaps water or other liquids have caused some damage? Usually the indoor shows require some sort of floor protection under the crates if they are in training facilities with good floors or the dome with its astroturf. We are not allowed to put chairs on the turf etc... apparently it can withstand cleats and such but not chairs...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We trial mostly outdoors or in covered dirt arenas.

I would recommend soft crates if your dogs will stay in them. I have Noz2Noz crates, but I don't use those when I take both dogs since they get jealous when I am working the other and would likely tear them.

I use ex-pens for my dogs at shows. Most of the time I have them in separate pens, but if there is not a lot of crating room I will put both in one. I also use a straw ground mat.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you all! Excellent advice and wow, starting a list on things to look at and order. I would have never thought of TARPS and solar blankets, ect. The wagon idea sounds good too, so much stuff! 
Jodie, we will be doing obedience and take it from there. We are thinking the doberman would do great at agility and I'll probably take a class at some point, but right now this is all I can handle .


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

If you have a lot of stuff a crate dolly can be your best friend. Get the ones with the heavy duty wheels that are large the really small wheels don't handle rough ground very well. I put the crates, chairs, mat, grooming table, grooming box etc all on it and bungy it on to the dolly and I am off. The one I have is the most usefull purchase I have ever made.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Megora said:


> I haven't done any actual shows with 2 yet.... but fun matches with Jacks and Bertie - I just bring 1 crate. I'm not going to leave my dogs anywhere at a location while I go wandering around, so having multiple crates is unnecessary.
> 
> My instructor has been very kind to encourage me to bring Bertie to Jacks' classes so he can learn to be good and quiet in the crate. Yesterday especially, was the first time since he was 5 months old that he didn't have a tantrum in the crate watching ME training his big brother.
> 
> ...


I'm going to talk to our instructor this week to see what she suggests. Banshee just finished basic obedience on Wednesday so she is able to now start the advanced with Finley. I was thinking I may have to alternate weeks with each dog since the class is only offered Monday nights. I hate to have to do that, I think they both really benefit from it, but obviously I can't work both at the same time :no:. I think Finley may be thrown for a loop if she has to stay in a crate and watch me work with Banshee. The first three weeks Banshee was going to class she wouldn't even get up to greet us when I got home. Which is the only time in the entire time I've had her that she hasn't greeted me....Initially at home she would cry at the slider while watching us in the back yard but now they both seem to know to wait and they will get their turn. I alternate who goes first each night . I've never known either one to scratch at the crate, but in this situation it may be different. This weekend I'm going to go to petsmart and buy 1 soft crate and try each out in it while the other's working. Special treats for the one in the crate, a filled kong or something I'll have to see.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sammydog was the one who told me about the folding wagon. I have never gotten it stuck or tipped it over and it hauls everything easily. I got mine from Sam's clup for under $70.00. Mac folding wagon..
Can anyone tell me where the cheapest place to find those solar blankets at??


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know if they are the least expensive, but I get mine at CleanRun.com - they are good quality.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I just bought a shade cloth at the hardware store. Much cheaper than the aluminized ones. I think I got 20 feet for about 25 bucks. I cut it in half, so I have two of them. You can see it in the picture above, its 8 years old!

I love my wagon! I have seen them at Costco this summer as well.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I don't know if they are the least expensive, but I get mine at CleanRun.com - they are good quality.


Thanks Sharon.. I got my floormat from Cleanrun and love it!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I don't know if they are the least expensive, but I get mine at CleanRun.com - they are good quality.


*Amazon prime*!!! Should arrive for me on Monday  I ordered it last night


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think anyone down here owns the solar blankets, we just plain don't train/show outside at all when it is hot!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Jodie, the solar blankets are only good for blocking the sun's heating effects and providing some shade. It really doesn't do much for humid or muggy or reducing the real temperature - for that we use fans, swamp coolers and kiddie pools.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It was really eye-opening to assist a professional handling team carrying 11 dogs. It is SOOOOOO much work, just unending, unending work, lol. 

For taking 3 dogs, I do not have a great routine. I carry two fold up wire crates, and beg someone with a van to let my airline style crate catch a ride. If it is hot in a worrisome way, I either do not go, or arrange ahead for someone with a generator running air conditioning to let the dogs stay in there.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

When the temps get really hot I have a few must haves along during the summer.
Battery operated fans.. the big ones you can get in camping section at Walmart.. Extra batteries, I have a two different cooling mats. one that you fill with water and the other that activates cooling charcoals when they have weight on it, ice water, wire crates for more circulation. There has only been one show that I thought Titan got way overheated and had him in col water and used the ice packs to cool him down..


----------

